# Youth Pheasant Hunt this Weekend



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Will be taking 15 year old son for sure, and probably 12 year old. Wish the crop harvest was further along, rain just will not quick. Soybeans are ready in most areas and have heard corn moisture in some fields is down to 25%.

Will be in area XXXX, do not expect any competition but hopefully enough birds in the grass to keep dog excited and give kids a few shots. Plan is to start in SE corner and drive West to East side of river on Saturday and work way back home on Sunday.

Take a kid hunting, they will remember it for a lifetime!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im all for taking a kid hunting...I just feel there is no need to give them a 'special' season ahead of the rest of us. We all had to follow the traditional opener when we started hunting and here we are. Go figure. We have already had a youth pheasant season fatality. Lets hope we dont see that sort of thing again.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

:eyeroll: I will have to 100% disagree with the above post. I think youth weekend is an awesome way to introduce kids to the sport without the added pressure of other hunters. When I was younger I looked forward to youth hunts every year and I cant wait to take my kids some day. It is a tragity to have hunting acidents but one in a million isn't enough to justify the end of a great opportunity for tomorrows sportsmen, ever think maybe it was the person guiding the youth and not the kid at fault?


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Bagman said:


> Im all for taking a kid hunting...I just feel there is no need to give them a 'special' season ahead of the rest of us. We all had to follow the traditional opener when we started hunting and here we are. Go figure. We have already had a youth pheasant season fatality. Lets hope we dont see that sort of thing again.


Seriously? There have been fatailities on the regular opener too. Let's just stop letting everyone hunt pheasants b/c someone made a mistake and fell short on gun safety. That's ridiculous. The youth season is a great opportunity to get kids out when the countryside isn't full of disrespectful idiots. It's a chance for them to have multiple flushes within range b/c the birds aren't so spooky.

Youth seasons are key to keeping our traditions alive. Don't be so selfish. They're not going to hurt your hunt a bit. If you can't get a limit a w/e after the kids are out, you can't get a limit any other day of the season.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

We were going to hunt XXXXXX but changed to XXXXXXXX because there were more birds there. we would up with XXXXXX shot in the XXXXXXX are.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :rollin: oke:



kgpcr said:


> We were going to hunt XXXXXX but changed to XXXXXXXX because there were more birds there. we would up with XXXXXX shot in the XXXXXXX are.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would agree, this is a great oppritunity for youth hunters to get a chance to hunt without others hunting with them. I know I had a blast with my little brother, because I got to film his first pheasant. It is a good time also to teach how to hunt pheasants and how to hunt them safely.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It was a good day for both my son and dog. Good number of birds and holding tight. This is a great learning experience for kids, when walking I am about 10 ft behind and coaching son while working dog. What a great experience and helps in learning safety. Only saw one other kid out.

[album]8530[/album]


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

takethekids said:


> Bagman said:
> 
> 
> > Im all for taking a kid hunting...I just feel there is no need to give them a 'special' season ahead of the rest of us. We all had to follow the traditional opener when we started hunting and here we are. Go figure. We have already had a youth pheasant season fatality. Lets hope we dont see that sort of thing again.
> ...


Seriously? That last paragraph is about as foolish (and factually BASELESS) as anything Ive ever seen on the site.

Deacon, I am glad you and your son had a safe and productive hunt.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Youth season is meant to introduce youth to hunting without all the pressure from "adults" during the regular season. It is meant to give them a more relaxed enviroment so that with good adult supervision and training they learn to appreciate the sport without the headaches of having to hunt with a group of adults. The numbers of youth launching rounds down range is such a small percentage of the total number of hunters that it does not bother the birds much, if it does so be it. If letting kids get a head start on us for the season bothers us maybe we are hunting for the wrong reasons. Enjoy the season and be glad our youth are able to hunt and shoot birds, not each other like what happens when they live some where else.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Can keep all of the people happy some of the time.
Can keep some of the people happy all of the time.

Then there are those that you can never please... oke:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Bagman said:


> takethekids said:
> 
> 
> > Bagman said:
> ...


Your handle sould be ballbutt, ragman, or bi!chbag instead of Bagman. Ok cry baby, take a great opportunity away from kids......go for it. If youth seasons are decreasing the # of birds in your game bag, I'd suggest getting a better dog or spend more time practicing with clay targets. I've introduced a lot of kids to hunting through youth seasons in KS. It is always a great experience and just isn't the same as taking them out for the adult opener.

Just b/c something was done one way for a long time doesn't mean there isn't a better way to do it. Maybe having to hunt with the adults in your early years is what has made you so bitter? Maybe seeing kids in pics w/ big smiles on their faces has your panties in a wad? What are ya.......60 and lacking testosterone? Lonely? Or just generally pathetic?

Foolish and baseless....huh, who said "Go figure. We have already had a youth pheasant season fatality."???? You did. What is your justification for suggesting youth seasons be discontinued? Why not just ban all guns genius? I consider your comments to be foolish, so your insults have little impact on me. My dogs and I can still get our birds after the kiddies have had their fun, so I'm not all butt-hurt about them getting the first shot at em'.

Uh, ok.....a guy wrecked a car the other day. We'd better ban all cars immediately. How is it that an accident should lead us to discontinuing such a beneficial practice?

Stop raggin' and start baggin' Ragman!


----------

